# Is this fixable?



## brett2k07 (May 13, 2019)

So I had a mishap with my daughter the other day and to avoid falling on her, I ended up falling into our screened patio.

It pulled the aluminum frame away from the post and twisted it a little bit where there was no bolt anchoring it.

I've attempted hitting it with a rubber mallet to get it sit flush with the wall again to no avail. My thought now is to use a heat gun to warm up the aluminum, cut a small incision into the screen and ratchet strap it down (using the post as the anchor point) while heating it to try and bend it back. Once I have it flush, I can re-caulk, repair the screen, and attach a bolt there for further support.

I was just hoping someone has experience either installing or repairing these types of things to let me know I'm on the right track or way off base.

I already tried calling a few installers around here, including the one who originally installed mine and they've all said they're only doing new installs and they're booked out for a couple of months.

Any input would be welcomed.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I think with the spring of aluminum you need to bend past where you want it which would mean removing the panel and the screen from that edge.

Hammer and ratchet straps won't get it bent past in order to settle back to where you want it.


----------



## Lawn Burgundy (Apr 27, 2020)

Could you use some large woodworking clamps that spread (clamp outward) and use some masonry screws to mount it back in place then caulk?


----------



## 1FASTSS (Jul 11, 2018)

STRES said:


> Could you use some large woodworking clamps that spread (clamp outward) and use some masonry screws to mount it back in place then caulk?


Thats what I've done in the past. Worked very well.


----------

